# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  ~ الأبراج بالهندي ~

## بنوته

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



برج مال غنم صقير الحمل

كلش نفرات مال هذا برج مافي زين هذا اسبوع ، بس شو سبب ؟؟؟ مافي معلوم .. يمكن في يسوي جنجال واجد.

برج مخ ما في الثور

انت مافي يطلع من بيت هذا اسبوع ، واجد مشكل في طريق ممكن حصل يمكن انت يكون فكر في حبيبة مال انت ..... يجي سيارة كبير واجد (يقصد تيلر) يدوس انت بعدين يسوي انت شوارمة.

برج جوز 

شغل واجدفي هذا اسبوع ، بس فلوس مافي حصل .. شوي صبر الله كريم ...يرخص حريم ..ويسوي سعرهم مثل أسكريم 

برج قبقب السرطان

لازم شوية سياسة مع كفيل مال انت ،هذا كفيل ممكن فنش انت اذا مافي يسير زين ..انت كله كلام جميل حق ارباب ...بعدين انت يصير مدير. 

برج مال أسد 

خمسة يوم حصل واجد فلوس ، واحد يوم كل هذا فلوس روح ، اخر يوم انت في مسكين ...فكير ...يروح يغسل سيارات ...

برج ما في عروس عذراء 

جنجال مع رفيق ... مشكل مع صديق ... مسخرة مع نفرات في طريق .....لسان واجد تويل ...انت يروح شرطة ......كنسل إقامة .. وبعدين ايترش انت انديا ... 

برج مال ميزان

شرطة سوي زيارة مال بيت انت ،بعدين انت سوي زيارة شرطة حق مخفر .. انت في كضية بوق فلوس مال نفر ...انت لازم يحبس 6 شهر

برج مال قروص عقرب 

كلام شوي حار مع مرة حق انت ،بعدين انت ممكن روح مستشفى مال طوارئ مرة يضرب بالمقلة فوق راس مال انت ...انت يصير نفر ما في مخ (باقل) 

برج مال سهم قوس 

شوية خراب في صحة مال انت .. ثلاث يوم انت مريض .. ياخذ من مستشفي سك ليف...... باقي يوم في اسبوع صحة زين ...انت لا ياكل سمبوسة واجد...في دهن واجد.

برج مال تيس جدي 

اول يوم كلش تمام .. باقي اسبوع كلش مافي تمام انت فيه غنمات كله موت وبيت جيران مال انت واجد يسوي جنجال... انت لازم ما يطلع بره. 

برج زيلة وشامليدر الدلو 

شوي زعلان ،لأن فلوس مافي ,فواتير مال تلفون لازم سدد, سمسم كارد يخلص ويقعد ثلاثه يوم مافيه اتصال.. بنك مافي يعطي قرز .. شو سوي...مسح سياره سوا سوا .. 

برج مال سمك كبير الحوت 

انت يحصل وزار جديد ... هاف جديد.. يمكن سيكل جديد...في الصيف دهن جوز الهند لازم واجد يخلي في راس مال انت ....ممكن بعد في شغل جديد ... بس مافي يتصل حق بابا ماما واجد بعدين فلوس خلاص


منقول

----------


## النور الزينبي

مرحبا

ههههههههههههههههههه

مشكوووورة خيوتي

----------


## بنوته

النور الزينبي ...  العفو حبيبتي

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]

برج مال أسد 

خمسة يوم حصل واجد فلوس ، واحد يوم كل هذا فلوس روح ، اخر يوم انت في مسكين ...فكير ...يروح يغسل سيارات ...


 ههههههههههههههههههه حلوه والله منك.. تسلمين والله . 


 فراات..[/align]

----------


## بنوته

[glow=CC33CC]فرات ... الله يسلمش غناتي[/glow]

----------


## دموع السماء

هههه حلوين 
يسلمو،،
الله يعطيك العافيه














تحياتي المعطره دموع السماء

----------


## شجن

ههههههههههههههههه



برج مال قروص عقرب 

كلام شوي حار مع مرة حق انت ،بعدين انت ممكن روح مستشفى مال طوارئ مرة يضرب بالمقلة فوق راس مال انت ...انت يصير نفر ما في مخ (باقل) 





تسلمي بنوته

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موتيني من الضحك حرام عليك 
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## لحن الخلود

هههههههههههههههههههههه 
مشكورة بنوتة على الطرح الحلو

----------

